# Canon T3i against heat and cold.



## Mr.French (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a Canon T3i Rebel and would like it more available for shooting, but am concerned about keeping it in my car due to the weather. Where I live, it gets very cold during the winter and hot during the summer. Are there any suggestions on how to keep my camera safe during these conditions?


----------



## ronlane (Jun 18, 2013)

Keeping it in a camera bag, it won't get too hot or cold will it? I could see the winter, where you could get some fogging from condensation but will the heat really hurt it? I carry mine to work with me just about every day, I bring it inside and leave it at my desk.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 18, 2013)

Mine has held up just fine in different temperature ranges. Something I picked up from an instructor, when you're moving from one temp. extreme to another (say, your air conditioned house to outside in the heat) is to have the camera in a large zip lock bag before you go outside.. then let it sit in there until the temperature evens out. 

Doing this, you avoid condensation on not just the screen, lens and eyepiece, but on any internal mechanisms as well.

I've done it when I know I'll be going between like that.. usually 20 or 30 minutes and you can fire away without any fogging/condensation.


----------



## Mr.French (Jun 18, 2013)

I was thinking maybe the heat could affect the battery in some way.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 18, 2013)

Generally, I think extreme cold has a larger effect on batteries.

But I don't think you've got much to worry about. I've used my t3i in both the cold and the heat.. it's still plowing ahead strong.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 18, 2013)

I never leave mine in the car, simply because I'd rather lose the car than my camera (how sad that these are my anti-theft priorities).. lol

BUT if you wish to do so and have concerns about temperatures, buy an insulated bag and keep your camera/camera bag in that.

Insulated bags stay cool in heat and warm in the cold.. the lining makes them ideal for something like this.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't leave mine in my jeep either, but that is because I run it with the bikini top and tube doors as much as possible, so it's pointless to "lock" it up.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 18, 2013)

I have an insulated bag.. well, a hiking pack actually. But I've never used it to store my gear .. I take it with me on hikes because it accommodates my camera, tripod and other tools.. it's insulated AND water tight. If I run into bad weather halfway through my hike I can just seal everything up.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and a 2 liter hydration bladder. If you wanna do a lot of hiking for photography, these packs are awesome.


----------



## Mr.French (Jun 18, 2013)

All these replies were great. Thank you everyone!


----------

